# Your Fav Flash Sites



## Mat (Oct 30, 2003)

I was just after some tip-top Flash sites that you guys/gals might know of.  Also if any of you know of any interactive documentaries that are online I would really appreciate you posting their URLs.

Some cool ones that I have found are www.homestarrunner.com and www.ninjai.com

Mat


----------



## cockneygeezer (Oct 31, 2003)

Mat said:
			
		

> I was just after some tip-top Flash sites that you guys/gals might know of.  Also if any of you know of any interactive documentaries that are online I would really appreciate you posting their URLs.
> 
> Some cool ones that I have found are www.homestarrunner.com and www.ninjai.com
> 
> Mat




One of the best that I've seen...

www.designchapel.com

5/5


----------



## Vard (Oct 31, 2003)

www.2advanced.com will blow both your mind and your bandwidth....

have fun

later,
eddie


----------



## Orbit (Oct 31, 2003)

Id have to say www.joecartoon.com it is the funniest site a must for anyone needing a laugh


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 1, 2003)

www.requiemforadream.com

if you've seen the movie ... that site is really well what the movie's about. the first time seeing it i saw though just a banner and obviously, of habit, ignored it..


----------



## potter__ (Nov 9, 2003)

For all of you who love to search the web finding that perfect flash site that uses it to enhance rather then well, make Eyecandy, a lot of sites can be found at:

http://www.linkdup.com/

This site is amazing, it has links to sites such as the Donnie Darko website, Mini.com, and a company called WM Team that did an amazing job integrating high quality sound and music! it also has the cartoony styles of Ultrashock for those who may be aware of their existance, if not I recommend checking out what they are about. But my personal favourite would have to be http://www.magnum7sins.com/ which could be the most advanced use of flash on the web!

Check it out, and let me know what you think or if you find anything else on the site thats cool.


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

Wise_Monk said:
			
		

> Id have to say www.joecartoon.com it is the funniest site a must for anyone needing a laugh


 ... Grr.  Stole my site.

Suggestion, that is.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 9, 2003)

If you like Joecartoon take a look at killfrog.com  its just as funny


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

www.globz.net is a good stop for kid-friendly Flash games, and it's in English and French.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 11, 2003)

I'll have to cast my vote for http://www.kimble.org

It's not cartoony (well, there ARE some cartoons on there) but it definitely shows off the power of Flash.  Very professional looking.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2003)

http://www.firstbornmultimedia.com/
http://www.balthaser.com/  (looks best if you look at the actual .swf, but it seems to be broken at the moment)
http://www.neostream.com/
http://www.rad-e8.com/

Enjoy.


----------



## MacHeadCase (Nov 13, 2003)

Well this might sound silly but...

How do I know if certain sites use the Flash plugin?... I know some of them specify something like _loading..._

Some of these sites you people talk about are so awesome!!! Wow! What a treat for the eyes!

In case these are Flash Sites too... 

Richard Meier & Partners Architects

Hôtel Gault


----------



## MacHeadCase (Nov 14, 2003)

Duh! I'd forgotten to post this one that I like soooo much too!...

CricketBow Design


----------



## Orbit (Nov 14, 2003)

http://xanthic.net/ got some good mac things there


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 15, 2003)

Well, this is a great matrix / vegetarian / flash one: http://www.peta.org/feat/meatrix/


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

MacHeadCase said:
			
		

> How do I know if certain sites use the Flash plugin?


Usually, if a site uses Flash animations, you will see all sorts of motion that would be hard to accomplish with HTML and Javascript, like fading text and changing colors.  Control- or right-click on this when you see it; if the menu has options like play, loop, forward, backward, or anything containing "Macromedia," it is Flash.


----------



## MacHeadCase (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh. Well thanks for the info arden.  

It would seem that Flash is more and more in use and that's a good thing. Nice sites people put in this thread.


----------



## toast (Nov 18, 2003)

www.trevorvanmeter.com/flyguy/ 
www.trevorvanmeter.com/flyguy/ 
www.trevorvanmeter.com/flyguy/ 
Did I say www.trevorvanmeter.com/flyguy/  ?


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Um... yeah.  Sure.

I don't get it.


----------



## j79 (Nov 25, 2003)

That fly guy flash was cool 

My personal fav. flash site is : http://www.limmy.com


----------

